# Type SpeedSolving with different types of your body!



## CubingDuck (May 22, 2009)

Hands: speedsolving
Palms: sp-ewewdrseopkvcijknmgy
elbow: xdspoledrsedsdcxsdxolodxsikjnmjhhg
forehead:1qui e55rtr5ttyuiurt56 yuyuyt m <--- no idea what happened there
lip: qspeedsqollvikngb
feet: esp-0eedsololving
fist: cxzl[k4r4rreed,lpo,.pvinbkjh


Theres mine, now it's your turn! Also if you can think of another body part to do then please do it!


----------



## leeho (May 22, 2009)

Use your nose! Its really hard. 
Nose: w-p04e4eerwqiujugre7uyhuj ...wow


----------



## (X) (May 22, 2009)

Hands: speedsolving
Palms: zæ'eedsoøl. vingh
elbow: speercsolvinng
Forehead: wws3eewws9iofgtr8hyjnut5
lip: sp eedsolving
feet: speedsolvoing
fist: speedsolving
nose: speedsolving
cube(it 's almost a part of my body) : speeedsolving


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 22, 2009)

Hands: sdpöeredspolvinm - I really suck at this..
Palms: ds0dedefsk9klvb jipob nft
elbow: wplwsedws0ologvi8jntg
forehead: wseeedwsoltgrf 8uyuh7t6
lip: SPEEDSOL ING - accidentally hit caps in the beginning xD
feet: sxzpöreedeswolovinhg
fist: eml03eo0pbmg
nose: speedsolving
3x3: speedsolving
v-cube 7: spe3edexwso9ovgfjgt (not using the corner)


----------



## Logan (May 22, 2009)

What the heck do those letters/numbers mean? e.x. zæ'eedsoøl. vingh, wseeedwsoltgrf 8uyuh7t6, speedsolving.


----------



## Neutrals01 (May 22, 2009)

hands : speedsolving
palms : ssspedsolving
elbow : spedsssolving
fist : speedsolving
nose : sspppppeedwso0olvfg9innngggggg
mobile phone : speedsolving
hands(body facing backwards + not looking) : =yyhw0pc0vbh (lol...this is hard)
hands(hands facing upside down) : speedsolving
chin : ssp[edesol vki nbhgb
ears : dx,k,kk c v (lol, almost can't type at all)
mouse : swpeedswoolvgintg
feets : (no, I am not going to use feets on my keyboard...)


----------



## luke1984 (May 22, 2009)

hands : speedsolving 
palms :zxas;pwewedeswaslop;.l mn
elbow : derswo0lop vj
fist : speedasolving wdasdefcxwdesci
nose : speedsolving (this was actually pretty easy)
hands(hands facing upside down) : spereddsplol vom nh
chin : szx;lpdedesxdczxsklo vkji ngv


----------



## soccerking813 (May 22, 2009)

hands: speedsolving
palm: speedesolving
fist: speedsolvijng
brain: 
slamming: xp;dededsoll vk mb
backs of my fingers: speddsolving


----------



## shelley (May 22, 2009)

hands: MOVE TO OFF-TOPIC PLEASE

oops, typo.


----------



## Edmund (May 22, 2009)

Nose: speedsolving
hands: speedsolving
toes/feet: speedsolvinhg
elbow: speedsolving
Thats good one mistake 

oh wait
using telekinesis: Speedsolving (still using my mind) how am i doing this? Edmund is a beast!!!!
lolz


----------



## CubingDuck (May 22, 2009)

shelley said:


> hands: MOVE TO OFF-TOPIC PLEASE
> 
> oops, typo.



aww jeez, you could of at least done the thing i actually said in the topic but then you just go and ruined the chain of fun posts


----------



## CubingDuck (May 22, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Nose: speedsolving
> hands: speedsolving
> toes/feet: speedsolvinhg
> elbow: speedsolving
> ...


How did you manage to spell it with your nose, i found that well hard!


----------



## Edmund (May 22, 2009)

nah nose seemed easy (maybe i have a small nose?) the one with my feet took over a minute and i still made a mistake thats hard!


----------



## vrumanuk (May 22, 2009)

Hands: speedsolving
Palms: speedsolvcimfvg
elbow:saperredfsolving
forehead:231-232324219009r5t48uy7hjt56, rofl
lip:speedsolving, easy
feet: sp[;eedszolovf8uiu9nmjgt
fist: speedsolvinmg
nose: sppedsolving


----------



## IamWEB (May 22, 2009)

Hands: speedsolving
Nose: s-peeeeeexwxooo,,,fgimk hjtg (freaking laptop)
Palms: a/'aa4esdfssd.l/ol.v ikn g
Chin: sdlodededcsdko,lv ijn gh (FAIL)
P****: This isn't right...
Eyes closed, Hands: speedsolving (I didn't position for home-row, or feel around for it!)


----------



## soccerking813 (May 22, 2009)

Hmm...

Eyes closed, hands: speedso;ving
Eyes closed, palms: z;zxzsxxzz Lol, started some program on my comp when I did this. 
Eyes closed, finger joints: speedwsoldikfn
Eyes closed, with brain: 
Eyes closed, with nose: sw;lhnjhjkoljolkl Yay! I got the "s".


----------



## fanwuq (May 23, 2009)

Palms: to¸˙¸˙hst/.c./m tdg
elbow:rsfp,etsrs.ixs,.mkptg

Colemak layout, but keyboard is qwerty.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 23, 2009)

tongue: *s*do*p**e*r*e*df*sol*kv*i*o*n*bf*g*

palm: a*s*[*p*[-*e**e*3*d*xe*s*zwvg*o**i*ojm*n*t*g*vb
missed i

elbow: *s*a*p**e*w*e*w*d**so*ip*l*c*v**i*o*n*m *g*fv

knuckle (middle finger): *s*[*peeds*p*olvi*oj*n*r*g*

fingers: speedsolving

backhand (flat): e4 4edczsll hikm bfgvb
he he...


----------



## iggyzizzle (May 23, 2009)

Fingers: speedsolving
Elbow: sdpe3edsdopl,vbfgbionbhgbv
Ear:AJ/HY`32q
Chin:sxapoererdssxdoikjvb kjnm gf
Fist:ex rp/;[e45edfscoi;l/.vgiu9njmhb
Foot:ds;'[p/.lerewsdszlkkmjhnb vgjmnnjmhb vd
Little Toe:sdpererdfdssdollkving
Nose:swp0ee4dewso9l,ol,v g8ijn jbg t (ouch)
Forearm:nm45;[p;oiujjhrebvbvmbv/.L.,.mnn vc21amn bFGFGFGNBMA 
Lip:speedsplvbing
Butt: nb m bnmf vb vc tnb bn cvbt4gvv
Chest: rtoperr re bv/. nty6 t56 5t 54 45r76 
Abs: bnm 67ybvv bg bn56 bv6m8 n7 56vb
Knees: xczs/;'[p.xx cvcxkllbgvuyjhnb hfd
Biceps: o;lp'[erewdrwso0lvb vbzxsdxfiombghtf
Eyes:w -[/545r bsfr v89 bvbt v hnj mnj
You-Know-What: SpeedSolving

That's right, be jealous.


----------



## imaghost (May 23, 2009)

Hands: speedsolving
Palms: speedsolving
elbow: speedsolving
Forehead: sdpowewssdasikkivfg uihnjyfgtrv All you can really do is bash your face into it and hope for the best...
lip: speedsolving haha got it
Feet: speeddsoolving
Fist: spdeedslol vkmng
Nose: speessolving

Why am I doing this...


----------



## ThatGuy (May 23, 2009)

i still win with tongue. haha.

forehead:*(nothing) *

yeah. just spaces. lol


----------



## Faz (May 23, 2009)

Hands: speedsolving
Palms: sspedsolll vinh
elbow:szadessdexdskokl,vju ng
forehead: swiyrfdwoogujhjntrg
lip: speedsidblin


----------



## juone95 (May 23, 2009)

LOL THIS TOPIC IS THE BEST

hands: speedsolving
nose:wsp-33edewo0lovfingt
Elbow:speeedsolving
Palm:eroi m, (WTF IS THIS)
hiiting Keyboard:sapweqedsOLLSBR (LOL FAIL)


----------



## imaghost (May 23, 2009)

Heel: sp0ededxsszo0opvgfi9jnjgtf What just happened.....¿?¿?¿?¿?

OOOH I got one... Neodymium magnets... wait that is a bad idea... I'm using a laptop too lol... What hard drive...


----------



## ManuK (May 23, 2009)

Nose:speedsolving
Tongue:speedslving
Elbow:sspeedsssoving

If looking while you are typing(say,after you have typed 's') is allowed, it is much easier..


----------



## CubingDuck (May 23, 2009)

Seeming as you guys have done loads more body parts im gonna try some!

tounge: suerrefdf
ankle: swep-0e4e4derwseo0poplvfgijnmhgtyh
big toe: sspeedsolving
nose (take 2): aso0eeeeeeedssaolf 8 hbfrg
stapler(lulz): speedsolving

Lol I wonder what the neighbours think when they look through the window and see me typing with my ankle!


----------



## dakimfo137 (May 24, 2009)

Hands - Speedsolvin
Palms - sdp[;eedsf soll.vfio nmfvg
Elbow - sw;p'lewesd salo.l;cklm nfg
Hair - 
Forehead - dsoperwerdfs dsfoplogfiujktgfr
Toes - zszsp;seeded sxolonvgi8nhtg
Chin - sdloederdfs nsaokkvcinbhgfv
Cat - bhjmsfbafsdphoxbnm,wer AL KWEF


----------



## mrhockey51 (May 24, 2009)

hands: speedsolving
palms:speredsolving
elbow:sopddededsxikkl,vuinbfg
fist: speeddsolvk gh
nose:speedsolving
hands (body facing other way):rsommjewskwyxrh
hands (upside down):speedßolving
eyes closed:speedsolving
chin:zsx;p;ssc dsxkl,kv kjmn
ear: esi9hdsxwsiokr9y7f
tongue:sppeedsollving
feet:sAppee/dslo vviujnre

shoulder:yttr45-=
knee:z≈ßl,dexswzKMIJKMMOV JNB CF
heel:sapsd 
were4edrchfdoijmv bjuh
eyelid:ew-4443jk0-ju7ufgvv 
dogFHGAKFSDGBDS YGGGGHKT FUIRTYYYQUIHW ARHUIWRLEFYDNJXBUWVR EITA YFYDGDSDHJFS
butt: hajhdshjfadjlf fghjl fgjdfghsjf lsffffknwdgl uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuubgvbhhansdfb ad
ankle:asjkiodedsdesjkk,vb hjydf
cube:speedsolving
otehre dog: faudyfjbadlasdfl fhjhjashfjdf fjfghkdfg otpait p


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 24, 2009)

Hands: speedsolving
Palms: sapoeedaolvinbg
elbow: sporeerdsolving
forehead:2-0p3eq9ooirt5 56
lip: ssssssspeeedsxolving
feet: speedsolving easy
fist: speedsolving easy
nose: w-eeewlvgfing
chin: xsp;dedsok,lvv nhbg
ear: ZRTEWzM 98GH JHVNTR


----------



## Haste_cube (May 27, 2009)

Hands : speedsolving
Forehead : dfjucx cx cv deobklviung
Hair : (ouch! my hair aches)
Fist of Fury : (my keyboard!!!!)
Elbow : edp0-[r4r4rede09opgh90kjty


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 27, 2009)

hands: speedsolving
elbows: spererdrsolvingh
feet: speedsoolbvingh
nose: speedsolving
chin:sp;dffdcxxzlbk nbg <------HAHAHAHA 
wrist: speefdsolving
palm: speedsolving
tongue: ew... i don't want to after imagining how many germs might be on the keyboard :S


----------



## Lorn (May 27, 2009)

hands: speedsolving
elbows: speedcsyolving
feet: sxppeedsolvihnfg
nose: speedsolving
chin: yxdy,. ngvb
wrist: sxpöeedsxoll.v in g
palm: spererdfsdoll.vb in mgh
tongue: speedsolving YAAAAA I did it


----------



## Edam (May 27, 2009)

hands: speedsolving - 1.69
elbows: *s*a*p*[*e*r*e*r*d*f*s*d*olvin*j*g* - 13.83
feet: speedsoklving - 13.16
nose: speedsolving - 13.96
chin: *spe*3*e*3e*d**s*w*ol*lf*v*g*i*9jh*ng*t - 14.51
wrist: sperfsol;vbinm g - dnf
palm: *s*d*pe*r*e*r*d*f*s*d*ol*l.*vi*og*n*yt*g* - 8.78
tongue: speedsolving - 12.91


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 3, 2009)

hands: speedsolving
elbows: zzspsddsdsdswasol;l; cvkjmnfv
feet: esopererswwsollvclvciujktgrf
nose: w-033ewwof8hyut6y
chin: xspededdcswzolkv biknmj bg
wrist: sooedsdsolvcikng
palm: speedcssd vbungh
tongue: Won't do this one


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 3, 2009)

hands: speedsolving 
elbows: spoeoemhsz-oslvuuini
nose: spooinowlihf
chin: sjuuhmsertmwidhtg 
wrist: sypueuetZ_idbmhtwmhdgfd
palm: vr ueypeueugfuuniufy (lol)


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hands: speedsolving
Palms: speedsoliv ionnv
elbow: szp;eedssxll. vikn mv
forehead: w20-e3e3dcxswo9 ko9gv89n mt >.<
lip: spedsolv ing Darn... so close
feet: sppeedso.ling
fist: s/oeedsolkv kuum v uhhh... 
nose: w0-e33eew90olv


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 4, 2009)

Hands: speedsolving
Palms: speedsolbvingg
elbow: sxöpdeedcdsxlo.lv iknhbg
forehead: aspoweewdasoilkvfikngtf
lip: s.-peedsolving
feet: speedsolving (yeah I'm a monkey)
fist: ssspeedsolving
nose: speedsolving


----------



## kjcellist (Jun 4, 2009)

Hands: speedsolving
Palms: speedszlolvki ng
Fist: sp[eedcsolvghiong
Elbow: wspeeedsolvkijng
Forehead: sazpoewsedsszoilkvf guihngtf
Chin:x;dddcsx,.v kjn gbv (Whoa, way off here)
Nose: speedsolving
Toes: speesil;ving
Heels: sazpoedsrerwdfcdseopl;vbg bhnjoinmj hgyth


----------



## Poke (Jun 4, 2009)

Fingers: Speedsolving
Palms: sapeewdasolviinm hgth
Fist(knuckle): speedsolving
Nose: speedsolving
Elbow: speedsolving
Forehead(Oh, God!): p-0r4eer4rdef4deroogbtvfhjnuytgh66
Remote(Part of me): speedsolving


----------



## Don Tonberry (Jun 4, 2009)

Type SpeedSolving with different types of your body!
^^ 
Shouldn't that say "Type Speedsolving with different *parts* of your body!"? 



Anyway, here's my attempt


Speedsolving with different parts of your body


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 4, 2009)

because I can

Hands: speedsolving
Palms: spqejeqjdsolving
elbow: lspee.dsol/nvsirnlgh
forehead:0 0l 4 4324346799832, 980cr559867f
feet: speeddsolving
fist: snlpeeddsolrving


----------



## e1337noob (Jun 4, 2009)

hands: speedsolving
palms:sa[p;ewewdssazp;[;lcx olim,
back of hands:aoplsq43sqresxafjikkmtd
chin:wsp[r4ere4rfediohjnbhgy

As you can see, I fail at anything except hands. =)


----------



## Ellis (Jun 4, 2009)

hands: speweddadposleing

DAMNIT


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 4, 2009)

Don Tonberry said:


> Type SpeedSolving with different types of your body!
> ^^
> Shouldn't that say "Type Speedsolving with different *parts* of your body!"?
> 
> ...



I have a type D foot:
speedsolving


----------

